# live mosses



## superjalami30 (Mar 28, 2007)

What kind of live mosses do you guys use?
I'm having a hrad time getting anything from local nurseries around here, asides from irish and scotch moss.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I have heard of using irish and scottish mosses before, but I don't think alot of people use it. Some people use tropical pillow moss, some of it doesn't grow the best in vivs though. You can also use Java and Tiawan moss.


Curt.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I only use Live Tropical Sheet Moss, Black Jungle has it from time to time, check their website. This stuff grows on anything.I put some on a coco-hut awhile ago, the hut is completly covered now. John


----------



## superjalami30 (Mar 28, 2007)

Cool, thanks guys.
I'll look into those mosses.
I do have java moss actually.
I may even try baby tears.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Irish and Scottish mosses aren't true mosses, but the common names encompass several genera and species of even blooming plants that aren't suitable for terrariums. The Scotch moss, Selaginella brownii, is suitable for a terrarium, but it is not a grassy pillow type true moss.. it's a "club moss," It is sort of like a cross between a fern and a moss, as are the other Selaginellas. They are great to use, but not as golf course type ground covers.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Java moss has impressed me


----------



## superjalami30 (Mar 28, 2007)

I may have to oredr online, there's just no where to get tropical moss around here.
Java moss looks good too.
Hey slddave, what's the plant covering the back of your terrarium?


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

creeping charlie or something like that


----------



## markc019 (Apr 12, 2005)

that looks like fig to mee! :lol: 

Mark


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

*slddave* said:


> creeping charlie or something like that


Never. Creeping Charlie is a weed without a conscience. Java moss isn't the best, and can get raggedy, but in most of my tanks, the frogs themselves keep it trampled down and I just have to trim it off the edges against the glass. It's also easy enough to rip up if you don't like it. It's also nice to keep on hand for putting a bit of it in tadpole raising cups.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Dried sphagnum moss that comes back to life after a few months.


----------



## superjalami30 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've heard it could start to grow after awhile.
Is this really true?
I'd rather have live sphagnum moss then anything else.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I bought the dried stuff from Lowes in a small bale. I'd say it took three months for it to really take a good hold on growing, but don't hold me to that.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

just reading the tag


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Try ricca... works well and spreads rather quick.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I've been using both riccia and java to good effect.


----------



## superjalami30 (Mar 28, 2007)

I do have a bit of riccia.
Problem is it's covered in algae.
I'm not sure I should put it in the terrarium like that?


----------

